# Ritchey WCS Headset



## a194761 (Apr 15, 2006)

Anyone have instructions for Ritchey's WCS Integrated Headset that came with my Scott CR1 Pro Frame? I'm used to seeing a star nut but this one seems to be compression system.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

a194761 said:


> Anyone have instructions for Ritchey's WCS Integrated Headset that came with my Scott CR1 Pro Frame? I'm used to seeing a star nut but this one seems to be compression system.


chances are its the normal 'no star nut' expander

the bolt that goes through the top cap needs to be removed to 'set' the expander plug in the steerer by cranking the larger bolt which the top cap bolt screws into (it will have a larger allen key size). if you have a carbon steerer make sure your stem is on the steerer when you expand this 'star nut' as you might expand the steerer and not be able to get the stem back on

once that is set in the steerer you can put the top cap on and preload the headset as normal 

i hope that makes sense, its hard to explain in writing


----------



## a194761 (Apr 15, 2006)

I'll give that a try, thanks!


----------

